
Show HN: Lazyday.tv a lazier way to browse movies and tv shows - fjabre
http://lazyday.tv
======
fjabre
This is still private beta. Version 1 made the front page of reddit a couple
of years ago:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/3s1g8z/we_created_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/3s1g8z/we_created_a_site_for_instantly_finding_movies/)

You can check out: [http://lazyday.tv/channel/curated/new-
releases/](http://lazyday.tv/channel/curated/new-releases/) for new releases.

I built this because I wanted a better way to browse through movie and tv
content. Click on Settings and check auto-play for a more interactive
experience.

Any feedback greatly appreciated.

